# The Art of Stirring....



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I recently read in Harold Mcgees wonderful book that many people who do sugar mixtures prefer not to use a metal spoon because it detracts heat from the mixture itself, says wooden spoons are the preferred utensil of choice when you have to stir a sugar mixture. I was wondering if anybody out there that does sugar work has any ideas on this theory? Makes sense to me but who am I.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The science aside, a metal utensil stirring continuosly in a sugar mix gets HOT. Not pleasant to hold.

Phil


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah I know. I thought the theory was kind of interesting though. I have used a metal spoon several times but its never in there long enough to get what you would really say hot. The theory makes sense, just wondering what everyone else thought. Thanks for the input phatch interesting observation there.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have switched to the 550 deg. red ones with the non heating handle. Gosh, what is the material?


----------

